# Mudfest--



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Mud Magnet, myself, my daughter, and some friends went to a local Mudfest thing. We had fun. Mud Magnet worked his Brute. The way he has his 750 Brute Force set up now, it wasn't a challenge at all for the Brute. He never had to get in 4-wheel drive at all. He went easily through stuff that vehicles with 33" and 35" tires got stuck in. It was kind of funny, when they finally got pulled out, Mud Magnet would drive his brute off into the deep hole they were stuck in. He would then stop, then gun it, mud and water flying, and the Brute would take off, no problem. In two wheel drive. I was laughing. I had just installed Goodyears Duratrac Tires on the Jeep. They worked great. I only have 31" tires on Jeep, but really didn't have any problem going through some deep mud. I didn't try the really deep stuff, I knew I would probably get stuck, so I drove around in the 6" + deep mud and water with no problem. There were about 100+ folks there. Saw an older Bronco, maybe 1968 model, with a 462 v-8, 44" tires on rear, 38" on front. I don't know why he had different sizes on, and I did ask. I did watch him break his U-Joint on the rear drive shaft when he revved it up. I looked at Mud Magnet and he just shrugged his shoulders. Later in the evening, this fellow also broke a u-joint on a front wheel. There were lot's of ATV's(4-wheelers) and some fairly large chevy and ford pick-up's. A few Jeeps, one Toyota pick up, that went about anywhere he wanted. All in All, a fun Saturday. Heck, I even got to use my winch, ha,,,,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice report!! any pictures???


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, Where are the PICS?


----------

